# Valvulas el509



## ea6rf (Dic 1, 2014)

Hola a todos , tengo un amplificador zetagi bv2001,y las valvulas estan casi en ultimas , quería comprar 4 valvulas pero en españa no he encontrado donde las vendan , se que en ebay hay unos anuncios y otro en otra pagina pero me gustaria encontrarlas en alguna tienda si es posible .
tampoco he encontrado las equivalentes 6p45c y las famosas americanas 6kg6


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola caro Don ea6rf te recomkendo mirar aca : http://www.milanuncios.com/radioaficionados/valvulas-6p45c-el509-11483384.htm ojala aun tenga sobrado algunas para ustedes conpra.
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en tu aquisiciones!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ea6rf (Dic 9, 2014)

Yo queria comprarlas en tienda , no obstante este ha sido el unico sitio que he podido encontrar gracias , ahora toca cambiarlas , en teoria segun el datasheet no tengo que modificar nada simplemente cambiarlas saludos


----------



## fosforito (Dic 9, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Yo queria comprarlas en tienda , no obstante este ha sido el unico sitio que he podido encontrar gracias , ahora toca cambiarlas , en teoria segun el datasheet no tengo que modificar nada simplemente cambiarlas saludos


Aquí tienes 4 originales NOS EL509 RCA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-X-EL509-6...t=Vintage_Elettronica_di_consumo&hash=item418

Chau f


----------



## ea6rf (Dic 10, 2014)

Gracias fosforito , no obstante las buscaba en españa , lo importante es que ya las tengo y me han salido por 100 euros


----------

